# 2.3.5 update leak file



## newaveride (Jul 16, 2011)

Ive looked all over the internet and can not manage to find a mirror for the 2.3.5 update zip file since megaupload is no longer an option. Im a long time lurker of the droid x forum and now starting on the droid x2 for my wife. any and all help is much appreciated


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Here you go sir: http://depositfiles.com/files/95u3zw9k6


----------



## newaveride (Jul 16, 2011)

very much appreciated man. i got everything i needed for the eclipse flash until i got to that and pretty much shot everything out of the water. my wife thanks you


----------



## Pixelated (Dec 1, 2011)

Forget the 2.3.4, SBF to 2.3.4 and flash Cm 7

Dee Ex Two - See Em Seven


----------



## newaveride (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanted to try eclipse first. Cm7 is next on the list if eclipse doesn't work out


----------

